# Microscope



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Microscope for Tuning forks, for sale on a famous auction site.

Current bid Â£22.

And no its not mine.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds interesting, can't seem to find it though, an auction number perhaps?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

webvan said:


> Sounds interesting, can't seem to find it though, an auction number perhaps?


Happy to ablige 161084525150. Not sure what you do with it.


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161084525150?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D161084525150%26_rdc%3D1

Pretty basic model. I understand these are a bugger to work with. Much better would be a nice boom microscope.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't think you are supposed to post links to other sales websites, just thought I would point that out.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"has severed me well"

!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

chris l said:


> "has severed me well"
> 
> !


Sounds painful


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

PC-Magician said:


> Don't think you are supposed to post links to other sales websites, just thought I would point that out.


 Links to eBay are permitted.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think you are supposed to post links to other sales websites, just thought I would point that out.
> ...


That's nice to know.


----------

